# [Server] - Typ / OS / Sicherheit



## SPiKEe (26. September 2010)

moin ...
ich habe vor mir in nächster zeit einen server zu mieten
vom typ her habe ich einen vServer im auge
leitung reicht ... und n kompletter root-server ist auch einfach zu teuer
nun beziehen sich meine fragen auf das OS und ihre jeweiligen sicherheits-standards
aus erfahrung *test-rechner im heimischen netzwerk* würde ich was die sicherheit angeht eher zu einem linux-system tendieren da dort bei vielen anbietern bereits sehr viel vor-eingestellt ist
was aller dings benötigt wird wäre ein windows-server ... und hier kommt jetzt der punkt : wie sichert man diesen entsprechend ab ...
unter linux geht sowas relativ einfach da die meisten distributionen von haus aus eine voreingestellte firewall mitbringen in der meistens nur SSH , HTTP und evtl noch FTP erlaubt snd *POP3 , SMTP , IMAP meist auch aber nicht bei allen*
wie aber das ganze nun bei einem windows-server ... einfach eine normale firewall installieren welche eigentlich nur für den heimgebrauch gedacht ist und eher sorum funktioniert das ausgehende verbindungen unterbunden werden anstatt eingehende *was ja bei einem server beidermaßen wirchtig ist*
und wie siehts aus mit der remote-verbindung ... wird diese ausreichend stark verschlüsselt oder wäre hier ein tunnel über SSH ratsamer ...
das sind so die fragen mit denen ich mich beschäftige ...
da auf dem server dinge gehostet werden sollen die windows zwingend vorraussetzen und ich diese unter linux mit WinE nicht zum laufen bekomme *test auf einem virtuellen rechner* stehe ich nun vor dem problem der sicherheit
und was hier vllt noch gleich mit reingehört : welchen mail-server unter windows nutzen und wie diesen richtig absichern ....
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen und mir diese *für eineige sicher einfachen* fragen beantworten

ty im vorraus


----------



## SPiKEe (5. Oktober 2010)

.                  *push*


----------

